# Pork kidneys



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Do all dogs like Kidneys??? Or is Tilly just weird??.

I said I would treat Tilly today to kidneys, when I was in the butchers she gave me Pork ones, 
Said her dogs love them, 

I came home cut half a one into small pieces and put them in Tilly's bowl, 
She went over with excitement and sniffed for a few mins. Touch one with her nose and walked away. 
As Tilly has food/bowl issues at the mo I said I'd put one in my hand and give it to her,
She licked my hand all around the piece of kidney but would not take it, 
So I put some cream cheese around it and even though she was cautious she took it from me and ate it, 

I gave her another bit of the kidney (without the cheese) and she just left it, 


Jeanie x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I guess dogs are like us, we have things we don't like. I wouldn't touch a kidney either! 

Sam x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Sam1 said:


> I guess dogs are like us, we have things we don't like. I wouldn't touch a kidney either!
> 
> Sam x


Thanks Sam. 
I suppose ur right. 

Anyone looking for a spare kidney. 😄😄😄😄😄😄


Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi I also bought liver. Tried to give it to her raw. She was havin none of it. 

I put it on the pan for around 3mins. So semi-cooked. 

Is this ok when shes ment to be fed raw food. ? 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine are nt offal lovers... loved sweet breads though, what a treat. Butcher said they would be lovely sauteed in butter... errrrr just gave them the dogs raw


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Well just a update in the cooked/raw kidneys. Tilly loved them. Couldn't get enough. 

BBBBBBUUUUUTTTT!!!!!
She vomited the whole lot up last night in my hands😷😷😷😷😷😷


Jeanie x


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I would never be able to feed Poppy pork Kidneys, because I'd have probably eaten them.
They are lovely, this is how I'd eat them, first remove the sinew tissue on the outside.slice through them 3/4 of the way through and open like a bookend remove any tubules you see, and wash in lots of cold water. Pat dry there should be space in the middle now, place some garlic butter which has set hard in the fridge into it, close it and wrap it in panchetta, fry for a few minutes in a frying pan in olive oil and butter, and popp in the oven (gas 5) in till cooked. just as its ready to serve, place a small knob of the garlic butter onto the top and allow it to melt

Simon and Poppy


----------

